# Apple Cloth for $19



## Eric

Man, I've seen it all now... and it's backordered SMH









						Polishing Cloth
					

Made with soft, non-abrasive material, the Polishing Cloth cleans any Apple display, including nano-texture glass, safely and effectively. Buy now.



					www.apple.com


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> Man, I've seen it all now... and it's backordered SMH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishing Cloth
> 
> 
> Made with soft, non-abrasive material, the Polishing Cloth cleans any Apple display, including nano-texture glass, safely and effectively. Buy now.
> 
> 
> 
> www.apple.com




Yeah, we discussed this earlier elsewhere. I think just about every one of us here has since bought at least 10 of them.

...gotta keep up with the latest trends, Eric. You don't want anyone thinking you're some kinda out-of-touch weirdo, do you?


----------



## Clix Pix

I'm more than happy with my silky-soft, very functional Zeiss microfibre cleaning cloths......    But, yeah, I wouldn't mind having a nice new Apple microfibre Polishing Cloth to go with the shiny new M1 MBP Pro or Max that I'll eventually be buying myself sometime in 2022...  Maybe by the time I'm ready to do that the Polishing Cloths will be readily available!   LOL!


----------



## Renzatic

Clix Pix said:


> Maybe by the time I'm ready to do that the Polishing Cloths will be readily available! LOL!




I'll sell you one of mine. $59.99 per cloth.

You won't find a better deal, and you DON'T want to miss out!


----------



## Eric

All you need is a gut and a semi-silky shirt.


----------



## quagmire

Buy the Cyberwhistle instead! medical grade steel!


----------



## Joe

Yeah, it's been backordered for a while. I swear, Apple could put their logo on a piece of shit and people would buy it.


----------



## Eric

JagRunner said:


> Yeah, it's been backordered for a while. I swear, Apple could put their logo on a piece of shit and people would buy it.



Only $48 per roll.


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> Only $48 per roll.
> 
> View attachment 10137




The nicest thing about the iRolls is that you can use both sides of the paper to wipe with.


----------



## Joe

Eric said:


> Only $48 per roll.
> 
> View attachment 10137




TheYayAreaLiving would order them all and want different colors.


----------



## Clix Pix

Speaking of her, has anyone else noticed how rapidly she is racing to accrue a high post count?  And now she's invading the Digital Photography subforum!  As if we didn't already have enough problems with JWolf.....


----------



## Cmaier

Clix Pix said:


> Speaking of her, has anyone else noticed how rapidly she is racing to accrue a high post count?  And now she's invading the Digital Photography subforum!  As if we didn't already have enough problems with JWolf.....




On at least 2 occasions I unliked a few of her posts, and in response she went on a rampage unliking as many of my posts as she could. She’s clearly trying to run up a score.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> On at least 2 occasions I unliked a few of her posts, and in response she went on a rampage unliking as many of my posts as she could. She’s clearly trying to run up a score.



On that note, there is actual negative scoring setup for thumbs down posts by default with Xenforo. Not sure how they have it setup over at MR but I've made it so that does not count against anyone here.


----------



## Clix Pix

Cmaier said:


> On at least 2 occasions I unliked a few of her posts, and in response she went on a rampage unliking as many of my posts as she could. She’s clearly trying to run up a score.




Very interesting.....!    As far as I can recall I haven't "liked" any of her posts when I've run across them, and today I didn't "like" the photo she posted.  I did notice, though, that she "liked" mine and a bunch of others as well.   I wonder if she's not only trying to compete in the post count accumulation but also "likes" as well?   Strange person, that one!


----------



## Herdfan

Eric said:


> On that note, there is actual negative scoring setup for thumbs down posts by default with Xenforo. Not sure how they have it setup over at MR but I've made it so that does not count against anyone here.




Sweet!  Thank you!


----------



## Eric

Herdfan said:


> Sweet!  Thank you!



Like making you bite proof in the lions den 

After I first added the thumbs down @Alli used it on me for expressing my dismay over the Oxford comma, she does not play when it comes to grammar lol.


----------



## Herdfan

Eric said:


> Like making you bite proof in the lions den
> 
> After I first added the thumbs down @Alli used it on me for expressing my dismay over the Oxford comma, she does not play when it comes to grammar lol.




Well I guess that depends on if you are for it or against it.  I was taught to not use it, so it has been a hard habit to break.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Eric said:


> Man, I've seen it all now... and it's backordered SMH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishing Cloth
> 
> 
> Made with soft, non-abrasive material, the Polishing Cloth cleans any Apple display, including nano-texture glass, safely and effectively. Buy now.
> 
> 
> 
> www.apple.com



so its microfiber with a apple logo?


----------



## Cmaier

fooferdoggie said:


> so its microfiber with a apple logo?




Ifixit did a tear down. (It’s midway down the page)









						2021 MacBook Pro Teardown: A Glimpse at a Better Timeline | iFixit News
					

We’re done with the new-but-also-classic 2021 MacBook Pro teardown, both 14 and 16-inch versions, and they’re full of happy surprises. Dig in with us.




					www.ifixit.com


----------



## Eric

Herdfan said:


> Well I guess that depends on if you are for it or against it.  I was taught to not use it, so it has been a hard habit to break.



I always figured the conjunction is basically the same thing. Who does Alli think she is anyway, a PHD or something?


----------



## Yoused

Eric said:


> On that note, there is actual negative scoring setup for thumbs down posts by default with Xenforo. Not sure how they have it setup over at MR but I've made it so that does not count against anyone here.



At MR, they do not have the  in the selection, so it is not set up at all.

I really like the setup in the story comments section over on ars: there is an up arrow and a down arrow, and if a post gets below, I think, -20, it gets collapsed and you have to click on the "post hidden" link to expand it. Of course, you need to have some serious traffic for that to work.


----------



## Eric

Yoused said:


> At MR, they do not have the  in the selection, so it is not set up at all.
> 
> I really like the setup in the story comments section over on ars: there is an up arrow and a down arrow, and if a post gets below, I think, -20, it gets collapsed and you have to click on the "post hidden" link to expand it. Of course, you need to have some serious traffic for that to work.



They do in the news section, you can downvote any post except for the first post by MR.









						MacRumors.com News Discussion
					






					forums.macrumors.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

Renzatic said:


> The nicest thing about the iRolls is that you can use both sides of the paper to wipe with.



You’re holding it wrong.


----------



## Yoused

Thomas Veil said:


> You’re holding it wrong.



I just use the mouse.


----------



## R_P

Deleted by moderator.


----------



## Pumbaa

Multi_Millionaire said:


> HIS name is [redacted from quote]



Whoa, that is particularly unacceptable. Reported.


----------



## R_P

I edited the last name, Rather that’s a policy violation on here, I didn’t review it.

However, that particular persons information is completely publicly available on multiple platforms. I don’t see that as being unacceptable if somebody’s _willingly _and_ voluntarily_ to explicitly list their first and last name for anyone to visibly see on the Internet.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Where have we been?

I mentioned I got one with my new M1 MBP in Oct, because I had the extra credit from all of my trade ins.



> Waiting for and/or enjoying my M1 Pro/Max MBP thread…
> 
> 
> Now, this is interesting. Two laptops running fluid simulations in Blender, the left a Ryzen 5900, the right an M1 Pro. This is pure CPU vs. CPU here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talkedabout.com









I got it for laughs since as I've come to realize, if you aren't ordering some overly expensive BTO from Apple, just walk in the store day of & buy that new thing.  Otherwise with the Apple fanatical, EVERYTHING that is purchased online gets backordered for months, even a polishing cloth.

I don't even know where the unopened package is anymore.

It's funny because over at MR, they are making a big fuss of NOT using Whoosh on you MBP screens, which is what the Apple stores use for cleaning products supposedly.  No one even mentions Apple's cloth, as if they've already forgotten it exists.


----------



## bunnspecial

Multi_Millionaire said:


> I edited the last name, Rather that’s a policy violation on here, I didn’t review it.
> 
> However, that particular persons information is completely publicly available on multiple platforms. I don’t see that as being unacceptable if somebody’s _willingly _and_ voluntarily_ to explicitly list their first and last name for anyone to visibly see on the Internet.




Yes, we know how self-important it makes you feel to pretend like you know more than everyone else. That's a tall order considering the amount of intelligence, or rather lack of intelligence, that comes across every time you post one of your big-word-filled monologues that don't even make sense to someone who actually understands the meaning of the words you try to use.

It must be a sad life to have nothing better to do but crap like this, but then this is what makes you so insufferable at MR.

Welcome back, here, though. We're glad to have you if you actually want to constructively participate. Just know you can't be the playground bully on here. You won't get banned, but unlike on MR the moderators don't have your back and you WILL get destroyed.


----------



## Joe

JayMysteri0 said:


> Where have we been?
> 
> I mentioned I got one with my new M1 MBP in Oct, because I had the extra credit from all of my trade ins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for laughs since as I've come to realize, if you aren't ordering some overly expensive BTO from Apple, just walk in the store day of & buy that new thing.  Otherwise with the Apple fanatical, EVERYTHING that is purchased online gets backordered for months, even a polishing cloth.
> 
> I don't even know where the unopened package is anymore.
> 
> It's funny because over at MR, they are making a big fuss of NOT using Whoosh on you MBP screens, which is what the Apple stores use for cleaning products supposedly.  No one even mentions Apple's cloth, as if they've already forgotten it exists.




Yeah, I remember you bought the cloth. You haven't opened it yet?


----------



## Eric

JagRunner said:


> Yeah, I remember you bought the cloth. You haven't opened it yet?



He should do an unwrapping video.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Eric said:


> He should do an unwrapping video.




You know, unwrapping videos - the kind that take forever, so that the star of the show (rarely the product, all too often the human) seldom has sufficient time remaining to let you know the important stuff:

This is: 

1: Does the product (unwrapped with love, and endless adoring attention), work - does it do what it is supposed to do, what it was designed to do?  And, does it do it well?

2: How it actually works (what buttons need to be pressed and in what sequence - yes, the basic stuff - to make it work).

3: How it fares, or rates against the opposition: In other words, how it compares (in terms of quality, performance, price) with its competition?


----------



## Clix Pix

Multi_Millionaire said:


> Deleted by Moderator.




Very interesting.    I have had my suspicions that this individual is not a "she," but a "he."  It seems to me that if you have written here is actually true _and you can provide  proof,_ that you should be reporting this to the powers-that-be at MR, which is the site s/he has infested, (thankfully not this one).   In a way, the behavior he or she is exhibiting -- running up their post count in an extremely rapid way -- is akin to spamming behavior and should not be permitted on any site.


----------



## JayMysteri0

JagRunner said:


> Yeah, I remember you bought the cloth. You haven't opened it yet?



Nope.  As I said, I got it for the novelty factor.  As a joke when the lady asked if there was anything I wanted to get with my credit, I asked if they actually had any of the cloth that was sold out until December.  She laughed and said they had a few, I couldn't pass it up.

Once I got home though, the real interest was with the MBP.  

Like all things Apple these days, there's a seal / sticker on the packaging, I didn't feel like breaking it. So it got tossed in my desk drawer, which I just found.  

I later got a Whoosh kit from Amazon ( having forgotten about the Apple cloth )  for less than the Apple cloth, and use it to clean my MBP.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Eric said:


> He should do an unwrapping video.


----------



## Renzatic

JayMysteri0 said:


>




Do it. Or else.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Renzatic said:


> Do it. Or else.



I get mad when I see Youtube recommend 'Unbox Therapy' videos to me in my feed.

Never going to happen.


----------



## Renzatic

JayMysteri0 said:


> I get mad when I see Youtube recommend 'Unbox Therapy' videos to me in my feed.
> 
> Never going to happen.




I see you have chosen "...or else."


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Where have we been?
> 
> I mentioned I got one with my new M1 MBP in Oct, because I had the extra credit from all of my trade ins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for laughs since as I've come to realize, if you aren't ordering some overly expensive BTO from Apple, just walk in the store day of & buy that new thing.  Otherwise with the Apple fanatical, EVERYTHING that is purchased online gets backordered for months, even a polishing cloth.
> 
> I don't even know where the unopened package is anymore.
> 
> It's funny because over at MR, they are making a big fuss of NOT using Whoosh on you MBP screens, which is what the Apple stores use for cleaning products supposedly.  No one even mentions Apple's cloth, as if they've already forgotten it exists.



I also walked into the local Apple Store the day it was released and walked out the door with a new MBP few minutes later. They didn’t try to sell me a cloth...


----------



## JayMysteri0

Renzatic said:


> I see you have chosen "...or else."



I always choose "...or else", otherwise why offer it?







SuperMatt said:


> I also walked into the local Apple Store the day it was released and walked out the door with a new MBP few minutes later. They didn’t try to sell me a cloth...




Technically she didn't try to sell me anything.  I asked as a joke, she laughed in return mentioning it like "Of course we have it, it's freakin' cloth in an Apple Store.  Who's going to buy that?"  They don't even sell Apple store t shirts, why think a cloth is going to be a big mover?


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Multi_Millionaire said:


> Deleted by Moderator.




Someone pretending they are something they are not in order to impress anonymous people on the internet? You’ve got something in common with them then lol.


----------



## ericwn

Multi_Millionaire said:


> Multi_Millionaire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deleted by Moderator.
Click to expand...



Speaking of facts, please link to them to add some credibility to the claims.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Multi_Millionaire said:


> Removed by Moderator.



Does it not remind you of someone else playing the same virtual Masquerade*?*

If not, head to the mirror.


----------



## Pumbaa

What’s next? Claiming that I’m not really a lion?


----------



## Renzatic

Pumbaa said:


> What’s next? Claiming that I’m not really a lion?




But you’re not a lion. You’re a warthog!


----------



## Pumbaa

Renzatic said:


> But you’re not a lion. You’re a warthog!



Let’s try to keep that secret. I’ve seen how some posters react when bacon is mentioned…


----------



## sgtaylor5

Pumbaa said:


> Let’s try to keep that secret. I’ve seen how some posters react when bacon is mentioned…



Can't resist replying ... Bacon? BACON? Where??


----------



## Pumbaa

sgtaylor5 said:


> Can't resist replying ... Bacon? BACON? Where??



Um, um, not here, certainly not here. Maybe there is some over at MR? Yeah, that must be it! 

Bacon is probably the reason Apple made that $19 cloth.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Guys, I confess, I'm not really as bougie as I claim. 

Just kidding, I am. 

_Anyway_, I made a lot of jokes about that cloth on MR, but I still want one for my MBP screen. Just be sure not to rub off the screen coating. That happened to one of my older MBPs (around the edges) from too much aggressive microfiber wiping.


----------



## Nycturne

TBL said:


> _Anyway_, I made a lot of jokes about that cloth on MR, but I still want one for my MBP screen. Just be sure not to rub off the screen coating. That happened to one of my older MBPs (around the edges) from too much aggressive microfiber wiping.



I guess my question is: what's the difference between this thing and a microfiber cloth? I'd imagine they are both able to wear through coatings over time.


----------



## Deleted member 215

There's not, really. That was just general advice about using cloths on your screens. There's nothing special about this cloth. It just would've been a nice add-on when I ordered my Mac (but was already out of stock by then).


----------



## jbailey

Back in stock with next day delivery. Just used a very old Apple gift card to buy one because ... I'm not sure.


----------



## rdrr

jbailey said:


> Back in stock with next day delivery. Just used a very old Apple gift card to buy one because ... I'm not sure.



Still waiting for the next version.


----------



## DT

_First the you get the cleaning cloths, then you get the power, then you get the women ..._


----------



## Joe

I don't want the cloth because it doesn't have a notch.


----------



## Hrafn

JagRunner said:


> I don't want the cloth because it doesn't have a notch.



I’ll cut a notch in it for you, $50.


----------



## Runs For Fun

So I’ve heard that this cloth is actually really good at cleaning glasses. I’d be tempted to get one just for that.


----------



## leman

I thought the cloth thing was so funny that I just had to get one. Arrived last week. Surprisingly enough, it’s actually a very good quality polishing cloth. Much better than the glasses cloths I had before.


----------



## Eric

leman said:


> I thought the cloth thing was so funny that I just had to get one. Arrived last week. Surprisingly enough, it’s actually a very good quality polishing cloth. Much better than the glasses cloths I had before.



If you have a gut a nice cotton shirt works great, like a polishing globe.


----------



## rdrr

Eric said:


> If you have a gut a nice cotton shirt works great, like a polishing globe.



Is that before or after wiping your Cheetos hands on said gut?


----------



## Eric

rdrr said:


> Is that before or after wiping your Cheetos hands on said gut?



If it's big enough you can section things off, left side for phone, right hand only for cheetos, proper planning is key.


----------



## chengengaun

I am not sure if I should feel ashamed, but last week I found the polishing cloth in stock in Apple Store Singapore and bought one, LOL. It costs S$29 here which is not much less than a three-course meal. The staff told me probably very few people have bought one here, when not counting Apple employees themselves. The cloth is still in stock today.

I have to say the cloth does a very good job in removing dust from the screen; one pass is all it takes. It is also effective in removing dust around the bezel gasket, and I usually took quite a while to remove the dust completely.


----------



## ericwn

Runs For Fun said:


> So I’ve heard that this cloth is actually really good at cleaning glasses. I’d be tempted to get one just for that.




Apparently it’s specialised on rose coloured glasses!


----------



## chengengaun

The cloth acquired a wabi-sabi quality after just one wash. I should go and make a fuss at the other place.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

@chengengaun

You washed it wrong.
Next time refrain from using water.


----------



## ericwn

Ulenspiegel said:


> @chengengaun
> 
> You washed it wrong.
> Next time refrain from using water.




I was about to write the same but then decided to check if you had that very idea already. 

Gedankenübertragung!


----------



## Ulenspiegel

@ericwn

Offensichtlich!


----------



## chengengaun

Ulenspiegel said:


> @chengengaun
> 
> You washed it wrong.
> Next time refrain from using water.



This morning I was chuckling in the office as I wiped the MBP screen. Good thing that I wore a mask!


----------

